# Fruit picking febuary ?



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Wanderer , im an electrician by trade ive heard this will be some benefit when lookin for farmwork or picking jobs as there is always electrical jobs to be done around the house ,farm , etc , im heading south , but looking to maybe have a job organised on a farm before i leave ,for 3 months so i can get more cash and my 2nd visa , is there any farms you would know of you would recommend , ive tryd national harvest , but im trying to maybe contact a farmer directly to secure a job , any help would be great


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't know of any specific farms but have a look at Australian JobSearch - Australia's largest free online jobs board


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks 4 the quick reply....


----------

